# Reparacion circuito plancha de cabello



## maxihinz (May 13, 2012)

Hola como andan? El otro dia mi mama me dio su plancha de pelo porque no prendia mas, al abrirla vi que el interruptor estaba con un poco de carbon en su superficie por lo que dije que era el interruptor, lo reemplace por dos cables (ya que ese interruptor no se usaba nunca) y pense que el problema iba a quedar resuelto. La plancha no prendio tampoco. Visto esto decidi probar la continuidad de todos los cables, y existia continuidad en todas partes salvo en un diodo rectificador 1N4007. Mis conocimientos de electronica son nulos, pero cambiando este rectificador calentaria la plancha? O esta solo para alimentar el led de estado? Adjunto una foto de la placa asi se dan una idea de lo que digo







No se pego el link, o no lo veo yo 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/803/csc3071.jpg/
Ahi esta


----------



## armandolopezmx (May 13, 2012)

parece que es solamente para alimentar el led.


----------



## maxihinz (May 13, 2012)

O sea que teoricamente podria sacar todo eso y conectar los cables directo a la linea de entrada?


----------



## armandolopezmx (May 13, 2012)

la plancha electrica no tiene una perilla o rueda, con el cual se selecciona la temperatura.  porque pegado a eso, deber estar el circuito que controla la temperatura.


----------



## maxihinz (May 13, 2012)

No tiene ningun tipo de control de temperatura, ni ningun integrado. El circuito es tan sencillo como lo mostre ahi. Pense que el rectificador era para convertir la corriente alterna en continua (no se con q fin )
Resumiendo, la plancha tiene solo dos estados, prendido y apagado


----------



## armandolopezmx (May 13, 2012)

en ciertos equipos,  usan un diodo para  aplicarlo como potenica media.. es decir que solamente estarian aprovechando la mitad de la onda senoidal del voltaje de entrada.

tienes multimietro?  ya checaste que la resistencia  de la plancha no este abierta????  sabes como checar el diodo????


----------



## maxihinz (May 13, 2012)

ehhh... No entendi lo tecnico jajaj. Pero bueno, entonces si saco la parte del rectificador + resistencia + led, voy a romper todo cuando enchufe la plancha? O va a andar bien?


----------



## armandolopezmx (May 13, 2012)

podrias dibujar las conexiones desde el enchufe, cuando pasa por la resistencia, el dido, led, y llega hasta la plancha????


----------



## maxihinz (May 13, 2012)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/193/dsc3076d.jpg/ Aqui esta la foto del dibujo y la placa del otro lado


----------



## armandolopezmx (May 13, 2012)

pues segun el dibujo, la resistencia, led y diodo no influyuen en el funcionamiento de la plancha.  pudes conectar directamente la plancha  al contacto  de la pared sin que pase por la tarjetita.     si no calienta, posiblemente la  resistencia d ela plancha ya se quemo (abrio).


----------

